# Prostatakrebs > Veranstaltungshinweise und Verbandsarbeit >  2017 ASCO Meeting Abstracts

## LowRoad

*2017 ASCO Meeting Abstracts  Prostate Cancer*
 
Wie *schon 2016* möchte ich in loser Folge ein paar, meiner Meinung nach, bemerkenswerte *Abstracts zum Thema Prostatakrebs* präsentieren.


* 
Abstract No:84*

Screening for aggressive prostate cancer: A single-center experience using the 4Kscore and multiparametric MRI for the detection of Gleason 7 or higher prostate cancer.

Hier wird versucht herauszufinden, ob die Ergänzung des multiparametrischen MRT Befundes durch einen 4KScore Test die Spezifität, mit Blick auf aggressive, Gleason ≥7 Tumore, erhöhen könnte. Dazu wurden bei 235 Männern mit klassischer Indikation zur Biopsie sowohl ein 4KScore Test, als auch ein mpMRT gemacht. Als Ergebnis mussten nur 52% (112) Männer eine Biopsie durchführen. Dabei zeigte sich, dass man die Spezifität eines mpMRT Scans von 74% durch den 4KScore Test auf 81% erhöhen kann.

Ein zwar erstmal nicht besonders deutlicher Gewinn an Spezifität, aber wenn man bedenkt, dass der 4KScore Test nur ein einfacher Bluttest ist:


Total PSAFree PSAIntact PSAHuman Kallikrein 2 (hK2) 

Die Anbieter des Tests (4kscore.com) stellen besonders die Bedeutung auf aggressive metastasierende Tumore in den Vordergrund:



Ob so ein 4KScore Test wirklich die ideale Ergänzung beim mpMRT ist sollte in einer randomisierten Studie untersucht werden, so die Verfasser des ASCO Abstracts. 

Ich will dies auch nicht als direkte Handlungsanweisung verstanden wissen, sondern nur als Hinweis auf die Entwicklung bei der PCA Diagnose. Hier werden Biomarker in Zukunft eine wesentliche bessere Aussagekraft ermöglichen, als alles was wir bisher kennen, denn jede vermiedene Biopsie ist ein echter Gewinn.

----------


## LowRoad

Abstract No:217

_Diagnostic characteristics of men harboring lethal prostate cancer: A population-based analysis._

*Hintergrund:* 
Ein Prostataspezifisches Antigen (PSA) basiertes Screening erhöht die Anzahl der Männer, die früh mit lokaler Prostatakrebs Erkrankung (PCa) diagnostiziert werden. Weiterhin wurde in randomisierten Studien nachgewiesen, dass kurativ intendierte Therapien die PCA-Mortalität reduzieren können. Allerdings bestehen weiterhin Kontroversen, und die Gesamtauswirkungen auf die PCa-Mortalität sind weniger klar. Männer, die letztendlich am PCa sterben, könnten auch eine Untergruppe mit entweder nachteiligen histopathologischen Merkmalen und/oder klinisch fortgeschrittenen Krankheiten zum Zeitpunkt der Erstdiagnose sein. Allerdings sind die klinischen Merkmale bei der Diagnose für Männer, die schließlich an PCa sterben, weitgehend unbekannt. Wir haben deshalb die klinischen Merkmale *aller* Männer aus Dänemark die am PCa verstorben sind in einem 18-jährigen Zeitraum entsprechend neu bewertet.

*Methoden:* 
Alle Männer, die zwischen 1995 bis 2013 an PCa starben, wurden in der  Danish Causes of Death Registry ermittelt. In die Studie eingeflossene Daten waren das Alter, der Gleason-Score (GS), die Tumorstadien-Klassifikation und der PSA Wert, aus dem Danish Prostate Cancer Registry (DaPCaR). Zur Validierung wurde eine manuelle Revision von Patientendiagrammen durchgeführt. Die Patienten wurden in drei klinische Phänotypen aufgeteilt: 

Patienten mit FernmetastasenPatienten mit lokal fortgeschrittenen Erkrankungen einschließlich N+Patienten mit lokalisierter Erkrankungen, die nach GS und PSA weiter unterteilt wurden

*Ergebnisse:* 
Insgesamt starben 19.487 Männer an PCa im Zeitraum zwischen 1995 und 2013. 

46,7% davon aus Gruppe 116,8% davon aus Gruppe 225,1% davon aus Gruppe 3

Bei Männern mit lokalisierter Erkrankung (Gruppe 3) hatten 85,1% ein Gleason Score (GS)von ≥7 und nur 2,1% (0,5% aller Männer, die an PCa starben) mit geringem Risiko (PSA <20 und GS ≤6) lokalisierte Erkrankung (Gruppe 3) zum Zeitpunkt der Diagnose.

*Schlussfolgerungen:* 
Die Mehrheit der Männer (63,5%), die an PCa starben hatte bei der Diagnose entweder eine lokal fortgeschrittene N+ oder M+ Krankheit. Unter den Männern mit lokalisiertem PCa bei der Diagnose hatte die Mehrheit der Männer, die später an PCa starben, entweder ein PSA Wert von >20ng/ml und/oder nachteilige histopathologische Eigenschaften mit Gleason Score ≥7. Insgesamt 94,5% der Patienten, die an PCa starben, hatten entweder eine metastatische oder lokal fortgeschrittene N+ und/oder GS ≥7 Krankheit. *Bei Patienten mit lokalisierter Erkrankung und PSA <20ng/ml und GS≤ 6 betrug die PCa Sterblichkeit nur 0,5%.*



*Eigene Anmerkungen:*
Auch wird wieder sehr gut ersichtlich, dass das Risiko beim PCa klar verteilt ist. Heute würde man ein Niedrigrisiko sicher nicht bei PSA Werten >10ng/ml sehen, und die Pathologie gewissenhafter durchführen, was nochmals zu einer Reduzierung der Sterblichkeit dieser Gruppe beitragen dürfte. Die Frage die weiter besteht ist, warum noch so vielen Männer aus dieser Niedrigrisiko Gruppe eine aggressive Therapie angeboten wird. Sicher fordern das einige Patienten aus emotionalen Gründen, aber wissenschaftlich und ökonomisch ist das durchaus fragwürdig!

----------


## Harald_1933

Moin Andi,

Deine eigenen Anmerkungen zeugen einmal mehr von einer gewissen sehr persoenlichen Uebersicht, Gelassenheit und auch Toleranz, was den Ablauf des Krebsgeschehens anbelangt. Letztlich sind es wohl doch die so unterschiedlichen Gene der betroffenen Patienten, die auch das vermeintlich Niedrigrisikokarzinom zu einem  aggressiven Krebs mutieren lassen koennen. Dir selbst wuensche ich weiterhin Erfolg bei Deinen Therapieentscheidungen.

Die Tour in die Wueste nahe der algerischen Grenze hinter Tozeur war schon abenteuerlich, wobei ich auf das fuer mich reserviert gewesene Kamel verzichtet habe und lieber die paar Kilometer per Pedes abgelaufen bin.

Herzliche Gruesse bei heute 21 Grad Celcius von unterwegs.

----------


## LowRoad

*Hallo Harald Du Weltenbummler,*
faszinierend, mit welchem Drang Du Deiner Reiselust nachgehst! Ich schaff das nicht, muss ich mich doch regelmäßig hier im Büro melden. 
Am letzten Wochenende bin ich, auf dem Weg nach Speyer, bei Dir vorbeigekommen  in 2500ft. Ja, so geht's auch!


_Ich bin der Reisende
Niemand hält zu lange meine Hand
Ich brauch den Wind auf meinen Wangen
Sehn mich nach Unbekannt
Niemals erwartet
Du hast mich nie zuvor gesehen
Bevor mich etwas kennen lernt
Schnür ich so fest ich kann die Stiefel
Und geh_

----------


## LowRoad

Abstract No:189

_Genomic diversity between primary tumor tissue and tumor circulating cell-free DNA (cfDNA) in patients (pts) with metastatic prostate cancer._

*Hintergrund:* 
Tumorgewebe und Tumor cfDNA Next-Generation Sequenzierung (NGS) Tests wurden bei Patienten mit metastasiertem Prostatakrebs durchgeführt, und haben eine vielfältige Genom-Landschaft gezeigt. Aktuell gibt es keine hochrangige Evidenze für die Verwendung dieser Tests, um die Behandlung entsprechend zu steuern. Gezielte Therapien stehen für metastatische Prostatakrebsbehandlung zur Verfügung und klinische Studien untersuchen neue Medikamente, die auf spezifische molekulare Wege wirken. Ziel dieser Studie war es, Art und Anzahl der genomischen Abweichungen zwischen Tumorgewebe und cfDNA zu beurteilen.

*Methoden:* 
Bei Patienten mit metastasiertem Prostatakrebs, für die sowohl Gewebe- als auch cfDNA-Ergebnisse zur Verfügung standen, wurden die genomische Profile dieser beiden Technologien verglichen. Die mittlere Anzahl der Gewebsmutationen wurde mit der Anzahl der cfDNA-Mutationen für alle Patienten verglichen. Die Mutationen für beide Tests wurden dann in fünf Wege kategorisiert:

DNA-Reparatur,
Zellzyklusregulation,
PI3K,
Epigenetik
Androgenrezeptor (AR).

Für jeden Weg wurde die Gesamtzahl der Patienten mit einer Mutation zwischen Gewebe und cfDNA unter Verwendung des Mann-Whitney-Tests verglichen

*Ergebnisse*:
Neunzehn Patienten wurden mit Gewebe- und cfDNA-Ergebnissen identifiziert. Die mittlere Anzahl der identifizierten Mutationen war mit cfDNA im Vergleich zu Gewebe signifikant geringer. Es gab signifikant mehr Patienten mit PI3K-Pfadmutationen aus Gewebeanalysen im Vergleich zu cfDNA (73,7% vs 21,1%), ebenso wie epigenetische Mutationen (47,4% vs 0,0%). Es gab keinen Unterschied in der Anzahl der identifizierten Mutation im Bereich der DNA-Reparatur, der Zellzyklus Regulierung und des Androgenrezeptors zwischen den beiden Tests.

*Schlussfolgerungen:*
Die niedrigere Anzahl von Mutationen, die durch den cfDNA-Test nachgewiesen wurden, kann aufgrund der geringeren Empfindlichkeit des cfDNA Tests im Vergleich zu gewebebasierten Ansätzen aufgetreten. Die Diskordanz in der Art der genomischen Abweichungen zwischen den beiden Tests deutet auf eine intraindividuelle genetische Vielfalt hin, und diese Ergebnisse können Auswirkungen auf die Behandlung von Patienten mit metastasiertem Prostatakrebs haben. Daten sind Hypothesenbildung und benötigen weitere Untersuchungen in einer größeren Kohorte.


*Eigene Anmerkungen:*
Liquid-Biopsie  ein heute gerne verwendeter Begriff, wenn es darum geht genetische Eigenschaften von Prostatakrebs Metastasen aufzuklären. Dies bedeutet lediglich eine leicht tolerierbare Blutentnahme, im Gegensatz zu einer sehr aufwändigen Entnahme von Gewebeproben, beispielsweise aus dem Knochen. Sind aber beide Verfahren wirklich gleichwertig? Streuen die Tumore wirklich einen repräsentativen Anteil ihrer Zellen in die Zirkulation, und können die Tumorzellanteile dort sicher extrahiert werden? Diese Frage war Gegenstand der oben aufgeführten Studie und die Antwort ist JEIN. In dem wichtigen Bereich der Zellzyklusregulierung, der DNA Reparatur und des Androgenrezeptors waren beiden Tests vergleichbar. Lediglich die epigenetischen Eigenschaften und der PI3K/mTOR Signalweg konnte nicht vergleichbar dargestellt werden.

Das ist nicht weiter tragisch, wenn man es weiß, denn dann kann man sich darauf einstellen.


Zum Thema Metastasen, speziell oligometastatische Situationen beim PCA möchte ich noch kurz von einer anderen Studie berichten (Abstract 263 - Stereotactic body radiotherapy for patients with relapsing prostate cancer with bones or nodes oligometastases). Die Patienten, die zuvor eine lokale Therapie durchliefen, hatten durch ein Cholin-PET diagnostiziert bis zu 3 einzelne Fernmetastasen, ein mittleren PSA Wert von 1ng/ml und wurden ohne ADT Ergänzung bestrahlt. Die lokale Kontrolle der behandelten Metastasen war mit 85% recht gut. War das nun für die Patienten vorteilhaft? Eine Analyse dieser 40 Patienten ergab, dass *diejenigen, die nach der Metastasenbestrahlung ein PSA Wert von ≤0.5ng/ml erreichten, von der Therapie profitierten*. Die anderen Patienten demnach nicht. Vielleicht ein Stratifizierungshinweis?

----------


## LowRoad

Wissenschaftler am Sidney Kimmel Cancer Center an der Thomas Jefferson University haben eine *nichtinvasive Technik* entwickelt, um den Nachweis von Prostatakrebszellen im Urin der Patienten zu erkennen. Die Pilotstudie unter der Leitung von Mathew L. Thakur, PhD, Direktor des Laboratoriums für Radiopharmazeutische Forschung und molekulare Bildgebung und Professor für Radiologie und Strahlentherapie an der Thomas Jefferson University am Sidney Kimmel Cancer Center, wurde von Trabulsi et al. In BJU International veröffentlicht.

*Studienergebnisse*
Die Forschung zeigt, dass ein Urin Test VPAC-Rezeptoren, die häufig auf bösartige Prostatakrebszellen exprimiert werden, nachweisen kann. Mit Hilfe der optischen Bildgebungstechnologie zur Erkennung von Prostatakrebszellen im Urin identifizierte das Forscherteam VPAC-positive Zellen bei 98,6% der Patienten mit einer Prostatakrebsdiagnose und keine (0%) bei Patienten mit gutartiger Prostatahyperplasie (BPH).

"Die beiden wichtigsten Vorteile dieser Technologie sind ihre Genauigkeit und Einfachheit", sagte Dr. Thakur.

Derzeit sind die einzigen Methoden zur Diagnose von Prostatakrebs eher invasive, teure, aber weniger zuverlässige Verfahren, einschließlich digitaler rektale Untersuchung, Biopsie oder Urin-Analyse, die direkte Prostata-Massage erfordert. "Wir glauben, dass ein diagnostischer Test, der einfach und bequemer für den Patienten ist, wird ein häufigeres Screening fördern und helfen, Prostatakrebs eher in frühen Stadien zu erkennen", fügte Dr. Thakur hinzu.

----------


## LowRoad

Abstract No:79

*The IMPACT of 68GA-PSMA-PET in definitive radiotherapy planning for prostate cancer patients.*

Hier wurde der Frage nachgegangen, ob sich so ein PSMA-PET Scan vor einer mit kurativen Intention durchgeführten Strahlentherapie (RT) auf eine vermutlich lokale Erkrankung als vorteilhaft erweisen könnte. Ein PET-Scan vor einer RT ist aktuell kein Standard und wird von den GKVs nicht erstattet. 

Eingeschlossen in die Studie wurden 66 Patienten mit ≤cT3, N0 M0 Stadien. Bei 79% der Patienten wurde ein Knochenszintigramm und ein MRT Scan durchgeführt, ansonsten lediglich ein CT. Die Diagnostik wurde nach dem PSMA-PET/CT in 41% der Fälle korrigiert, wobei es sowohl zu Herab- als auch Heraufstufungen kam, worauf das Bestrahlungsfeld in 8% der Patienten abgeändert wurde. Bei ebenfalls 8% der Männer zeigten sich Fernmetastasen. Auffällig war, dass es bei Männern mit hohen PSA Werten bei Erstdiagnose und cT3 Stadien häufiger zu Heraufstufungen und Fernmetastasen in den PSMA Bildgebung kam.




> *Schlussfolgerungen:* 
> Die Leistungsfähigkeit eines PSMA-PET führt häufig zu Veränderungen in der Stadieneinteilung und verändert das RT-Behandlungsschema vor allem bei Patienten mit lokal fortgeschrittener Erkrankung und höheren PSA-Werten bei Diagnose.


Ein wesentlicher Grund dafür, dass die Strahlentherapie nicht funktioniert und es zu einem biochemischen Rezidiv kommt ist, dass das Stadium vor Beginn der Therapie falsch eingeschätzt wurde. Der routinemäßig durchgeführte CT Scan kann hier kaum Aufklärung bieten, anders als der hoch sensitive PSMA PET Scan, der praktisch zu 100% falsch-positive Ergebnisse ausschließt. Zu allerdings erheblich höheren Kosten. Ich denke anhand dieser Studienergebnisse könnte man die Patienten die davon profitieren würden anhand des klinischen Stadiums und des Ausgangs PSA Wertes versuchen einzuteilen, um der Wirtschaftlichkeit gerecht zu werden.

----------


## LowRoad

Abstract No:228

Incidence and characterization of antiandrogen withdrawal syndrome (AAWS) after enzalutamide (ENZA) in patients (pts) with metastatic castration-refractory prostate cancer (mCRPC).

*Hintergrund*:
Ein AAWS erkennbar an einem PSA-Rückgang nach dem Absetzen eines Antiandrogens (AA) der ersten Generation, wie Bicalutamid, wird gelegentlich berichtet und ist ausreichend charakterisiert. Ziel dieser Studie war es, die Inzidenz eines AAWS nach ENZA in Patienten mit metastasiertem kastrationsresistentem PCA (mCRPC) zu beschreiben.

*Methoden*:
Daten von Patienten aus einer Klinik mit mCRPC, die ENZA nach dokumentierten Krankheitsprogression nach PCWG2 Kriterien [entspricht etwa RECIST-1] erhielten, wurden eingeschlossen. Ein AAWS nach ENZA wurde definiert als beliebiger PSA Rückgang nach dem Absetzen von ENZA. Verglichen wurden Ausgangsdaten der Patienten, wie Krankheitsstadien und Behandlungsprotokolle bei Patienten mit AAWS nach ENZA vs. Patienten ohne AAWS nach ENZA, die während der gleichen Zeitspanne behandelt wurden. Die Medianwerte wurden mit dem Wilcoxon Rang Summentest verglichen; Proportionen wurden mit dem exakten Test von Fisher verglichen; Und der Log-Rang-Test wurde verwendet, um PFS (siehe Tabelle) zu vergleichen.

*Ergebnisse:* 
5 von 72 eingeschlossenen Patienten (~7%) erlebten einen AAWS nach Absetzen von ENZA. Die Niveaus des PSA-Rückgangs waren wie folgt: 84%, 32%, 17%, 15% und 15%. Die mittlere Remissionszeit nach einem AAWS bis zur PSA Progression, betrug 6 Wochen. Keine der Patienten-, Krankheits- oder Behandlungsmerkmale (wie etwa die Dauer des Ansprechend auf ENZA) waren bei Patienten mit AAWS nach ENZA vs. Patienten ohne AAWS nach ENZA unterschiedlich.

*Schlussfolgerungen:* 
Dies ist die größte Studie über das Auftreten und die Eigenschaften eines AAWS nach ENZA. Ein AAWS nach ENZA ist mit 7% selten, wenn dann von kurzer Dauer (6 Wochen), und nicht vorhersagbar durch Eigenschaften der Patienten, dem Krankheitsstadium oder der durchgeführten Behandlung. Im Gegensatz zum AAWS nach AR-Inhibitoren der ersten Generation, wie Bicalutamid, ist ein AAWS nach ENZA nicht klinisch bedeutsam und sollte keinen Einfluss auf die Einschlusskriterien klinischer Studien im post-ENZA-Stadium haben.

----------


## LowRoad

*Abstract 09*

_Prostate cancer specific mortality and overall survival outcomes for salvage radiation therapy after radical prostatectomy._

Nicht schon wieder, werden einige Leser denken, schon wieder der Hinweis darauf, dass eine Salvage Bestrahlung bei biochemischem Rezidiv nach Operation eher früh erfolgen sollte. Ich halte diese Thematik der Salvage Therapie aber für so wichtig, dass ich hier diesen Themenkomplex nochmals im Lichte des ASCO Meetings 2017 beleuchten möchte, denn hier geht es um Heilung oder Nichtheilung! 

Das interessante bei der vorgestellten Studie ist, dass nicht nur der PSA Wert bei Beginn der Salvage-RT als Kriterium genommen wurde. Behandelt man einen Mann bei einem PSA Wert von 1ng/ml hat er zwar statistisch ein kürzeres Überleben, aber bis dahin länger ohne Salvage Therapie zugebracht, im Vergleich zu einem Patienten, der schon bei einem PSA Wert von 0.2ng/ml in die Salvage-RT eingestiegen ist  lead time bias [Vorlaufzeitverzerrung] ist der Fachbegriff dazu. In dieser Studie von Efstathiou und Kollegen wurde deshalb das Gesamtüberleben auch in Bezug auf den Zeitpunkt der (kurativ intendierten) Prostatektomie gemessen:



PCSM: prostate cancer-specific mortality
ACM:  all-cause mortality


Auffällig, dass der Unterschied im krankheitsspezifischen Überleben (PCSM) und dem Gesamtüberleben (ACM) erst bei PSA Werten >0.5ng/ml wirklich erkennbar ist. Das deckt sich ja mit den aktuellen Leitlinien, die ggf. eine Salvage RT bei PSA Werten <0.5ng/ml empfehlen. Wartet man länger, um beispielsweise erstmal ein PSMA-PET/CT durchführen zu lassen, sinkt die Überlebensrate. Ob das durch zielgenauere Bestrahlung nach PET/CT kompensiert werden kann wird kontrovers gesehen.

Was sollte man denn in das Zielvolumen einer Salvage-RT einbeziehen? Auch diese Frage ist nicht vollständig klar. Routinemäßig wird nur die sogenannte Prostataloge, also der Bereich in dem sich die Prostata vor Operation befunden hat, bestrahlt. Durch das Fehlen der Prostata hat sich die Anatomie aber verändert, so dass mit geringeren Dosen als bei der Primärtherapie gearbeitet werden muss. 

Ob die Lymphabflusswege mitbestrahlt werden sollten ist eine offene Frage, die im *Abstract 39* versucht wird einer Stratifizierung zuzuführen:

_"Difference in risk factors associated with biochemical recurrence after salvage RT compared to post-prostatectomy patients with negative margins."_

Eingeschlossen wurden 227 Patienten, die alle ein N0-M0 Stadium nach Operation befundet bekamen, also keine befallenen Lymphknoten oder Fernmetastasen bei Operation gefunden wurden. Bestrahlung der Prostataloge + der Lymphbahnen war besonders bei den Patienten von Vorteil, die *keine* positiven Schnittränder hatten, der Tumor bei Operation scheinbar komplett entfernt wurde. Selbst wenn eine Bildgebung, womit wohl ein eher wenig sensitives CT gemeint ist, keine Läsionen zeigte, war das Mitbestrahlen der Lymphbahnen für R0 Patienten besonders wichtig  unabhängig vom Tumorstadium, dem Gleason-Grad oder dem Ausgangs PSA Wert vor Operation.

Würde denn eine Hormonentzugstherapie (ADT), zumindest für diese Patienten, ihre Heilungschancen verbessern? Dazu wurden auch Studien durchgeführt. Eine davon, die RTOG-9601 wurde allerdings schon auf dem ASCO Symposium 2016 besprochen, passt hier aber schön rein.



In einem Kommentar dazu stellte Dr. Thompson fest, dass man 20 Salvage-RT Patienten zusätzlich mit einem Antiandrogen behandeln muss, um einen krankheitsspezifischen Todesfall (Nachbeobachtungszeit: 12 Jahren) zu verhindern. Das erscheint nicht gerade überwältigend, muss aber in Relation zur primären Operation betrachtet werden, wo man etwa 25-35 Patienten behandeln muss, um einen krankheitsspezifischen Todesfall zu verhindern!


*Zusammenfassend* darf mal vielleicht formulieren, dass eine frühe, die Lymphbahnen einschließende Salvage-RT bei niedrigen PSA Werten <0.5ng/ml einschließlich einer Kurzzeit Antiandrogen Therapie (z.B. Bicalutamid) besonders für R0-N0-M0 Patienten vorteilhaft erscheint. R1 Patienten, könnten, wenn sie keine anderen ungünstigen pathologischen Gegebenheiten besitzen, wohl auch mit einer gut gemachten auf die Prostataloge bezogenen Salvage-RT ausreichend versorgt sein. 
*
Ergänzender Hinweis:*
Es geht hier nicht um N1-M0 Patienten, die wahrscheinlich mit einer adjuvanten RT besser versorgt sind!

----------


## LowRoad

*Abstract 25*

_Cost-effectiveness analysis of magnetic resonance imaging-ultrasound fusion biopsy versus systematic transrectal ultrasound-guided biopsy in diagnosing prostate cancer._

*Hintergrund:* 
Wir wollten feststellen, ob die verbesserte Leistung einer Magnetresonanztomographie-Ultraschall (MRT-US) Fusionsbiopsie gegenüber einer systematische transrektalen Ultraschall geführten (TRUS) Biopsie beim Nachweis von Prostatakrebs die zusätzlichen Kosten der MR-Bildgebung rechtfertigt.

*Methoden:* 
Ein entscheidungsanalytisches Markov-Modell mit einem Lebenszeithorizont von 10 Jahren wurde entwickelt, um die diagnostische Genauigkeit, die langfristigen gesundheitlichen Ergebnisse, die Kosten und die Lebensqualität dieser beiden Strategien zu bewerten (d.h. TRUS- gegenüber der MRT-US-Fusionsbiopsie [Prostata-mpMRT gefolgt von der MRT-US-Fusionsbiopsie] als erster diagnostischer Test bei Männern mit erhöhtem prostataspezifischem Antigen (> 4ng/ml) ohne vorheriger Diagnostik. Die Wahrscheinlichkeiten der klinischen Ereignisse wurden aus der veröffentlichten Literatur gewonnen. Direkte medizinische Kosten, einschließlich diagnostische und behandlungsbezogene Kosten, wurden aus der Premier Hospital Database abgeleitet. Die Kosten wurden auf 2015 US-Dollar angehoben und mit einer Jahresrate von 3% abgezinst. Die gesundheitlichen Ergebnisse wurden in qualitätsbereinigten Lebensjahren (QALYs) gemessen, die anhand publizierter Literatur und Gutachten ermittelt wurden. Wir haben das inkrementelle Kosten-Nutzen-Verhältnis berechnet und Sensitivitätsanalysen durchgeführt, um die Unsicherheit zu beurteilen.

*Ergebnisse:* 
Die Strategie mittels MRT-US-Fusionsbiopsie ergab niedrigere durchschnittlichen Kosten von $5.358 gegenüber $6.372 und höhere Gesamt-QALYs (7,21 versus 7,19) gegenüber TRUS Biopsie. Die reduzierten Ausgaben im Zusammenhang mit der MRT-US-Fusionsbiopsie waren vor allem auf die Vermeidung von Interventionen für klinisch unbedeutenden Prostatakrebs zurückzuführen. Die Ergebnisse waren mit den Sensitivitätsanalysen robust.

*Schlussfolgerungen:* 
Für Männer in den Vereinigten Staaten mit einem erhöhten PSA, hat die Verwendung einer MRT-US-Fusion Biopsie in der Prostatakrebs Diagnostik einen größeren Wert als die einfache TRUS Leitlinien Biopsie. Ein verbreiteter Einsatz der mpMRT-US-Fusionsbiopsie kann auch dazu dienen, die wirtschaftliche Belastung bei Prostatakrebs zu reduzieren.

----------


## LowRoad

*Abstract e16520*

*Characterisation and treatment of patients with castration-resistant metastatic prostate cancer (mCRPC) developing neuroendocrine clonal divergence (NCD): A case series.*

Charakterisierung und Behandlung von Patienten mit Kastration-resistenten metastatiertem Prostatakrebs (mCRPC), die eine neuroendokrine Klon-Divergenz (NCD) entwickeln: Eine Patienten-Serie.

*Hintergrund:* 
Die Einführung von Abiraterone (Abi) und Enzalutamid (Enza) in die Behandlung von mCRPC hat zu einem Überlebensvorteil geführt. Allerdings entwickelt sich bei einem Teil der Patienten, die mit Enza/Abi behandelt wurden, eine rasch fortschreitende Erkrankung mit atypischer metastatischer Ausbreitung. Nach Eric Small et al. (ASCO 2015 Abstract 5003), haben 39% der Metastasen bei mCRPC-Patienten, die mit Enza/Abi behandelt wurden, eine kleinzellige, neuroendokrine oder gemischte Histologie. Basierend auf diesen Erkenntnissen zielten wir darauf ab in einer kleinen Fallreihe von 8 Patienten mit NCD herauszufinden, ob speziell Merkmale zu identifizieren sind: 

1) über klinische- oder radiologische Parameter, sowie über Labormarker, sowie
2) molekulare Merkmale, die durch eine liquid biopsy generiert wurden, um
3) Ergebnisvariablen nach der Behandlung dieser Patienten mit einer Kombinations Chemotherapie mit Carboplatin/Etoposid (CE) zu präsentieren

*Methoden:* 
Klinische, radiologische, Laborparameter, Vollgenom-Sequenzierung von cfDNA (PlasmaSeq) und ctDNA, die zu verschiedenen Zeitpunkten während der Behandlung von 8 mCRPC-Patienten mit NCD aufgenommen und ermittelt wurden.

*Ergebnisse:* 
Alle Patienten zeigten eine schnelle Tumorprogression und atypischer metastatischer Ausbreitung (3*Leber, 3*Lunge, 1*Haut, 1*Nebennieren) während der Behandlung mit Abi/Enza. Die Laborbefunde zeigten eine deutliche Zunahme der CRP-, AP- und LDH-Werte und die Erhöhung der NSE (>5 mal oberer Normgrenzwert), während die PSA-Werte niedrig oder rückläufig waren. Alle Patienten erhielten Carboplatin am Tag 1(Ziel AUC:5) und Etoposid 100 mg/m3 am Tag 1-3, alle 3 Wochen. Bei 7 von 8 Patienten sanken die zunächst hohen CRP-, LDH-, AP- und NSE-Werte unter Carboplatin/Etoposid (CE)-Therapie. Bei diesen 7 Patienten wurde auch ein gutes radiologisches Therapieansprechen nach 3-6 Zyklen von CE beobachtet. Bei einem Patienten schritt die Erkrankung unter CE Therapie weiter fort. Die Vollgenom-Sequenzierung die während der Therapie druchgeführt wurde, zeigte einen Verlust des Androgenrezeptors und eine clonal shift im Vergleich zu den Profilen, die während der endokrinen Behandlungsphase genommen wurden.

*Schlussfolgerungen:* 
Ein schneller klinischer und radiologischer Progress, atypische Metastasen und ein starker Anstieg der LDH-, CRP-, AP- und NSE-Werte in Verbindung mit niedrigem PSA sind ein Hinweis auf neuroendocrine Entartung. Für diese Patienten ist die Carboplatin/Etoposid basierte Chemotherapie eine vielversprechende Behandlungsoption. Um die Klonverschiebung vom Adenokarzinom zum neuroendokrinen Krebs zu identifizieren, kann die genetische Profilierung mit ctDNA von Nutzen sein.



*Eigene Anmerkungen:*
Früher wurde die sogenannte "neuroendocrine Entwartung" als Ergebnis einer längeren Hormontherapie sehr gefürchtet, da man sich bei nierdigen PSA Werten möglicherweise in trügerischer Sicherheit fühlt, obwohl im Hintergrund ein komplette Umwandlung des Tumors stattfindet. Diese neuroendocrinen Tumore sind äußerst gefährlich, da sie über ein hohen Metastasierungspotential verfügen und nicht, oder kaum auf endokrinen Behandlungen reagieren. Auch unsere Ärzte sind dann oft überfordert, da es glücklicherweise recht selten vorkommt, das diese Mutation stattfindet, also wenig Erfahrung vorhanden ist.

Trotzdem sollte sich der PCA Patient unter Hormonentzugstherapie gelegentlich um die auch hier wieder beschriebenen Serumwerte kümmern:

*CRP:* C-Reactive Protein, ein Entzündungsmarker
*LDH:* lactate dehydrogenase, kann auch bei körperlicher Überlastung ansteigen
*AP:* Alkaline phosphatase
*NSE:* Neuron-specific enolase, meiner Meinung nach der wichtigste NE Marker

Ergänzen würde ich eventuell noch:

CGA: Chromogranin A
AST: Aspartate Aminotransferase

Zumindest die ersten 4 Marker sollten, meiner Meinung nach, bei längerem Einsatz einer Hormonentzugstherapie erhoben werden. Dabei sollte aber auch nicht überreagiert werden, wenn Marker einmal etwas über dem Limit liegen. Interventionsbedürftig sind Erhöhungen auf mehr als den doppelten Grenzwert. 

Vorsicht mit Wechselwirkungen: Protonenpumpenhemmer (PPI erhöhen den CGA Wert oft auf schwindelerregende Höhen, weshalb dieser Wert auch nicht erste Wahl ist.

Vielleicht ergänzend auch *__HIER__* nochmal reinschauen.

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Andi,

hab Dank für Deine erneute Aktivität. Den verlinkten älteren Beitrag möchte ich noch abrunden bzw. ergänzen:  http://www.prostatakrebse.de/informa...html/nets.html

Beste Grüße in den Taunus.

----------


## Georg_

Ich habe jetzt auch ein interessantes ASCO 2017 abstract gelesen:

*Dauer der Hormontherapie bei einem Hochrisiko-Prostatakrebspatienten nach Bestrahlung: Endgültige Ergebnisse einer randomisierten Phase III Studie*
[Duration of androgen deprivation therapy in high risk prostate cancer: Final results of a randomized phase III trial]
Abstract No: 5008 

*Hintergrund:* 
Bei Patienten mit hohem Risiko wird nach der Bestrahlung in der Regel eine Hormontherapie von bis zu drei Jahren empfohlen. Im Rahmen einer Phase III Studie (NCT00223171) wurde untersucht wie 18 Monate oder 36 Monate Hormontherapie das Gesamtüberleben und die Lebensqualität beeinflussten.

*Methoden:* 
Es wurden entsprechend zwei Gruppen (310 und 320 Patienten) untersucht, die eine Bestrahlung auf die Prostataloge und die Lymphabflusswege und anschließend eine Hormontherapie von 36 bzw. 18 Monaten erhielten.

*Ergebnisse:* 
Nach 9,4 Jahren waren 147 Patienten in der 36 Monate-Gruppe und 143 Patienten in der 18 Monate-Gruppe verstorben. Also kein signifikanter Unterschied, sogar ein leicht besseres Ergebnis in der 18 Monate-Gruppe. Die erfragte Lebensqualität war in der 18 Monate-Gruppe besser.

*Schlussfolgerung:* 
Die Dauer der Hormontherapie nach einer Bestrahlung kann mit großer Sicherheit auf 18 Monate reduziert werden und dies sollte jetzt zur Standard-Therapie werden.

----------


## LowRoad

> *Schlussfolgerung:* 
> Die Dauer der Hormontherapie nach einer Bestrahlung kann mit großer Sicherheit auf 18 Monate reduziert werden...


Ich habe dieses 36 Monate Dogma, welches auch hier im Forum lange Zeit Bestand hatte, immer etwas kritisch gesehen, denn die Strahlendosen die heutzutage in Anwendung gelangen sind doch etwas höher als zu Zeiten wo Bolla seine Ausgangsstudie gemacht hatte.

Prof. Tom Pickles in diesem Zusammenhang eine schöne Metanalyse gemacht, die zeigt, dass eine etwa 18 Monatige begleitende  ADT etwa 90% der Wirksamkeit einer 36 Monate dauernden begleitenden ADT hat. Das kann man meist akzeptieren, denn der Gewinn an Lebensqualität ist durchaus ein Argument. Eine weitere Reduzierung des ADT Zeitraumes würde ich für High-Risk Patienten aber kritisch sehen.

----------


## Georg_

Ich möchte noch ein Abstract zu Vitamin D zur Verhinderung von Knochenabbau während einer Hormontherapie vorstellen:

*Eine randomisierte Phase II Studie zur Anwendung von Hochdosis Vitamin D gegen Knochenabbau während einer Hormontherapie bei älteren PCa Patienten.*
[A phase II RCT of high-dose vitamin D supplementation for androgen deprivation therapy (ADT)-induced bone loss among older prostate cancer (PCa) patients.]
Abstract No: 10113 

*Hintergrund:* 
Hormontherapie kann bei Patienten zu vermehrtem Knochenabbau und zu Knochenbrüchen führen. Vitamin D kann dagegen schützen, allerdings ist unklar ob die normalerweise empfohlene tägliche Dosis dazu ausreicht. Diese Studie untersuchte den Effekt von erhöhten Vitamin D Dosen.

*Methoden:* 
59 Patienten mit einem mittleren Alter von 67,6 Jahren wurden in zwei Gruppen eingeteilt. Alle Teilnehmer hatten bereits sechs Monate Hormontherapie gemacht und sollten noch sechs Monate Hormontherapie machen. Alle erhielten über 24 Wochen 600 IU Vitamin D täglich und die eine Gruppe zusätzlich 50.000 IU Vitamin D wöchentlich.  

 Die Knochendichte wurde an der Hüfte und an der Lendenwirbelsäule mit der DXA-Methode (Dual Energy X-Ray Absorptiometry) gemessen.  

*Ergebnisse:* 
Die Nebenwirkungen von Hochdosis Vitamin D unterschieden sich kaum von denen der Kontrollgruppe. Der Knochenabbau an der Hüfte war bei Hochdosis Vitamin D deutlich geringer:
 Hüfte: -1,5% gegenüber -4,1% (besonders am Oberschenkelhals und Trochanter). An der Lendenwirbelsäule konnte kein Unterschied festgestellt werden.

*Schlussfolgerung:* 
Hochdosis Vitamin D reduzierte signifikant den Knochenabbau während der Hormontherapie an der Hüfte bei älteren Patienten. Hochdosis Vitamin D kann daher erforderlich sein um vor Knochenabbau zu schützen.  

 Clinical trial information: NCT02064946

*Eigene Anmerkungen:* 
 50.000 IU wöchentlich + 600 IU täglich sind 7.743 IU täglich. Ich habe selbst während der Hormontherapie 8.000 IU genommen.
 Im Forum wurde Vitamin D u.a. in diesem Thread diskutiert. Roland berichtet dort von 10.000 IU täglich.

----------


## Hvielemi

> *Eine randomisierte Phase II Studie zur Anwendung von Hochdosis Vitamin D gegen Knochenabbau..*. Alle erhielten über 24 Wochen 600 IU Vitamin D täglich und die eine Gruppe zusätzlich 50.000 IU Vitamin D wöchentlich.  
> 
> Roland berichtet dort von 10.000 IU täglich.


Da scheine ich mit meinen 1200 iU täglich viel zu tief zu liegen.
In der Tat bin ich von Osteopenie betroffen, hatte aber nach
vier Jahren ADT ohne Substitution von Vitamin D immer
noch gesunde Knochen. Erst nach einigen Monaten
Abitateron/Prednison schwächelten die Oberschenkelhälse
beidseits. Nächste Messung im August 17.

----------


## Georg_

Jedenfalls habe ich bei 8.000 IU keine Nebenwirkungen bemerkt. In dem von mir angegebenen Link werden noch Vigantol-Öl und Dekristol erwähnt, dazu kann ich aber nichts sagen. Wenn Du es noch nicht gemacht hast, sieh Dir diese Beiträge bitte an.

----------


## Harald_1933

Schon ganz am Anfang meiner DHB gab mir Prof. Schmidt-Gayk vom Labor Limbach in Heidelberg telefonisch den dringenden Rat, unbedingt Vigantoletten mit täglich 1000 IU einzusetzen. Da ich auf Zometa verzichtet hatte, war das wohl auch angebracht. Diese 1000 IU waren und sind bis heute ausreichend gewesen, wobei ich jetzt im Sommer die tägliche Ration verschmähen kann.

Zu Prof. Schmidt-Gayk: https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Heinrich_Schmidt-Gayk

Bitte auch das: http://www.prostatakrebse.de/informa...offwechsel.PDF lesen

Ergänzung: https://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/s...=7187#post7187

Gruß Harald

----------


## Urologe

> Da scheine ich mit meinen 1200 iU täglich viel zu tief zu liegen.
> In der Tat bin ich von Osteopenie betroffen, hatte aber nach
> vier Jahren ADT ohne Substitution von Vitamin D immer
> noch gesunde Knochen. Erst nach einigen Monaten
> Abitateron/Prednison schwächelten die Oberschenkelhälse
> beidseits. Nächste Messung im August 17.


3000 bis 4000 IE Vitamin D sind auch über Jahre nicht schädlich und die empfohlene Dosis.

Die "Standard"-Empfehlungen sind sämtlich zu niedrig - und die damit durchgeführten Studien
schon deswegen nicht sehr aussagekräftig.

----------


## LowRoad

Bitte auch* hier mal reinschauen*.
Meiner Meinung nach, verhindert man Knochenabbau unter ADT am besten durch eine Kombination aus Sport, Vitamin-D und Östrogensubstitution (Pflaster - keine Pillen!).

----------


## LowRoad

Die beiden mit großer Spannung erwarteten Präsentationen auf dem diesjährigen ASCO Meeting waren der Erforschung des frühen Einsatzes von Abiraterone gewidmet. Um die Spannung etwas zu erhöhen wurden die Abstracts auch erst am Tag der Präsentation freigeschaltet.

*LATITUDE*:
Eine Phase-III, doppelblind, randomisierte Studie der Androgen-Entzugsherapie mit Abirateronacetat plus Prednison oder Placebos bei neu diagnostizierter metastasierter Hochrisikoerkrankung, die noch nicht mit Hormonentzug behandelt wurde.

*Hintergrund:*
Patienten mit neu diagnostiziertem _"metastatic hormone-naive prostate cancer"_ (mHNPC), besonders mit weiteren Hochrisiko Eigenschaften, haben eine schlechte Prognose. Eine Hormonentzugstherapie (ADT) + Chemotherapie mit Docetaxel zeigte verbesserte Ergebnisse in mHNPC, aber viele Patienten sind keine guten Kandidaten für die Docetaxel Chemotherapie und könnten von einer alternativen Therapie profitieren. Abiraterone-Acetate (AA  Zytiga®) + Prednisone (P) ist für Patienten mit metastatiertem kastrationsresistentem Prostatakrebs indiziert. Die LATITUDE Studie sollte den klinischen Nutzen der frühen Intervention mit AA+P zusammen mit einer standard ADT bei neu diagnostizierten Patienten bewerten.

*Methoden:*
1199 Pateinten mit neu diagnostiziertem mHNPC, asymptomatisch oder mit nur geringen Symptomen (ECOG PS 0-2) und mit zumindest 2 von 3 Risikofaktoren:
Gleason ≥ 8≥3 Knochenläsionenmessbare viszerale Metastasen 
 wurden 1:1 in die zwei Behandlungsarme: ADT+AA+P oder ADT+Placebos randomisiert. Die primären Endpunkte waren das Gesamtüberleben (OS) sowie das radiographisch progressionsfreie Überleben (rPFS).

*Ergebnisse:*
Bei dieser ersten Zwischenanalyse (mittlere Nachbeobachtungszeit 30,4 Monate), gab es insgesamt 406 Todesfälle [48% der Studienteilnehmer], und 593 rPFS-Ereignisse. Alle primären Endpunkte wie das OS, das rPFS und alle sekundären Endpunkte, waren bei Einsatz von ADT+AA+P signifikant besser, als bei alleiniger ADT. Die Studienüberwachung empfiehlt deshalb einstimmig, die Studie zu entblinden, und den Patienten im ADT+Placeco Arm einen Wechsel zu ADT+AA+P anzubieten.

Grad 3/4 unerwünschte Nebenwirkungen waren bei ADT+AA+P gegenüber alleiniger ADT:

Hypertonie: 20,3% vs 10,0
Hypokaliämie: 10,4%  vs 1,3%
Erhöhte ALT 5,5% vs 1,3%
AST 4,4% vs 1,5%

*Schlussfolgerungen:*
Die frühzeitige Verwendung von AA+P ergänzend zur ADT bei Patienten mit Hochrisiko mHNPC, ergab eine deutlich verbesserte Überlebensrate, Progressionsfreiheit und aller sekundären Endpunkte gegenüber alleiniger ADT. ADT+AA+P hatte ein günstiges Risiko/Nutzen-Verhältnis und unterstützt die frühzeitige Intervention mit AA+P in neu diagnostizierten, Hochrisiko mHNPC Patienten.



*Eigenen Anmerkungen:*
Leider geht auch aus dem Fulltext nicht konkret hervor, welcher Art die Metastasierung bei den Studienteilnehmern vorlag, und ob es da Differenzen gibt bei denen die _"nur"_ Lymphknotenbefall zu denen die Knochenmetastasen hatten. Auch auf die Schwere der Metastasierung  wird nicht eingegangen. Trotzdem sollte nochmals in Erinnerung gerufen werden, dass man unter Metastasierung eine M1 Situation versteht, also nicht ein paar wenige Lymphknoten im Beckenbereich, das wäre eine N1 Sitatuion.

In der Studienpräsentation wird darauf hingewiesen, dass etwa 3% der neu Betroffenen PCA Fälle dieses Stadium zeigen, also ein nicht ganz zu vernachlässigender Teil, da sich die PCA Todesfallrate hauptsächlich aus diesem Klientel speist.

Die CHAARTED, STAMPEDE und GETUG15 Studie hatten bereits zeigen können, dass eine Ergänzung mit Docetaxel zur ADT eine signifikante Verbesserung der Überlebenszeit für diese Betroffenen bringt. Nun ist dieses Ergebnis auch für den frühen Einsatz des Zweitlinienmedikamentes Abiraterone (Zytiga®) festgestellt worden.

Eigentlich müssten also alle metastasierten Patienten, die mit einer ADT beginnen wollen automatisch die Ergänzung mit Docetaxel ODER Abiraterone angeboten bekommen. Eigentlich, denn ich fürchte die unvergleichbar hohen Kosten von Abiraterone wird das noch ein paar Jahre verzögern. Hoffen wir also mal, dass Abiraterone wirklich schon 2020 aus dem Patentschutz fällt, was ich eigentlich gedacht hatte. Zwischenzeitlich hat sich der Hersteller aber ein paar Tricks einfallen lassen um die Patentsituation zu strecken wir werden sehen.

Eine passende Ergänzung war die Präsentation der STAMPEDE Studie, die auch Abiraterone UpFront eingesetzt hat, allerdings begleitend zu definitiven Therapieansätzen.

Stay tuned

----------


## Georg_

*Die FDA hat jetzt eine Immuntherapie mit Keytruda (Pembrolizumab) für spezielle Fälle von Prostatakrebs zugelassen.*

Viele Vorträge auf der ASCO 2017 beschäftigen sich mit Immuntherapie und den entsprechenden Medikamenten. In Europa wurde bisher vor allem Provenge (Sipuleutel-T) angeboten, das für die Behandlung von Prostatakrebs zugelassen war. Die Zulassung für Europa wurde vom Hersteller selbst jedoch Mitte 2015 zurückgezogen. Das Medikament wird aber in den USA noch weiter verwendet.

Die amerikanische FDA hat am 23. Mai 2017 die Zulassung für das Medikament Keytruda (Pembrolizumab) erweitert und es zusätzlich für eine Reihe von metastasierten soliden Krebsarten, u.a. Prostatakrebs, zugelassen. 

Keytruda ist ein Checkpoint-Inhibitor bzw. PD-1-Hemmer. Krebszellen schützen sich gegen die Immunabwehr des Körpers. Ein PD-1-Hemmer kann die körpereigene anti-Tumor-Immunantwort reaktivieren die dadurch die Krebszellen abtöten kann.

 Die Indikation für dieses Medikament ist dabei erstmalig abhängig von einem speziellen Biomarker und nicht von der Art des Tumors. Dieser Biomarker ist eine ausgeprägte Mikrosatelliteninstabilität (MSI-H) oder ein Mangel an DNA-Mismatch-Reparaturproteinen (dMMR). Außerdem müssen alle bisher verfügbaren Medikamente bei dem Patienten nicht mehr wirken, damit ist Keytruda eine Therapie der letzten Wahl. 

Die Biomarker MSI-H und dMMR zeigen an, dass die Krebszellen keine Fähigkeit zur DNA-Reparatur  haben. Dies führt zu einem sehr aggressiven Wachstum der Tumorzellen und vielen Mutationen. Entsprechend schwer sind die betroffenen Patienten erkrankt.

Eine Defekt oder Mangel an MMR kann mit einem IHC Test (Immunhistochemie, auch Immun- bzw. Antikörperfärbung genannt) festgestellt werden. Ein MSI-H Test wird z.B. von der Mayo-Klinik angeboten.

Die FDA Zulassung erfolgte auf der Basis von insgesamt fünf Studien mit zusammen 149 Patienten. In den Studien konnte man eine Remission des Tumors durch Keytruda von mindestens sechs Monaten Dauer feststellen. Die meisten Patienten in den Studien hatten Darmkrebs. Aber unter den übrigen Patienten befand sich auch ein Prostatakrebspatient. Bei diesem war die Therapie angeschlagen. Daher hat die FDA das Medikament auch für Prostatakrebs zugelassen, sofern die genannten Biomarker zutreffen und alle üblichen Medikamente nicht mehr wirken. Damit ist Keytruda derzeit der einzige Checkpoint-Inhibitor, der für Prostatakrebs zugelassen ist.

Durch diese spezielle Indikation ist es ein relativ kleiner Kreis von Patienten bei dem Keytruda eingesetzt werden darf. Prof. de Bono hat auf der ASCO 2017 einen Vortrag gehalten und in dessen Rahmen erwähnt, dass wohl 5 bis 8% der Patienten mit Metastasen und kastrationsresistentem Prostatakrebs einen Defekt an MMR aufweisen. "5-8% of mCRPC have MMR defects":



Er präsentierte auch einen Patienten, bei dem Keytruda angeschlagen hatte: 



Der braun gekennzeichnete Bereich im unteren Bereich des Bildes war die Tumormenge vor der Behandlung und oben sieht man in welchem Umfang dieser Tumor zurückgegangen war. Endgültig geheilt wurde der Patient jedoch nicht, der Tumor wurde aber erheblich reduziert. Durch Keytruda kann es zu einer Teilremission wie hier, aber auch zu einer Vollremission kommen.

Die Nebenwirkungen von Keytruda sind geringer als bei einer Chemotherapie. Einzelheiten dazu in diesem Artikel. Darin werden auch Todesfälle erwähnt!

Keytruda ist ein sehr teures Medikament. Die Behandlung eines 90 kg schweren Patienten kostet in Deutschland 128.214 Euro im Jahr. Die benötigte Menge des Medikaments ist vom Gewicht des Patienten abhängig. In den Studien wurden die Patienten zwei Jahre mit Keytruda behandelt, dies kostet in der Apotheke 256.428 Euro! Manche Studien zeigen, dass die Wirksamkeit dieser Immuntherapie-Medikamente noch deutlich verbessert werden kann, wenn man davon Verschiedene kombiniert. Dadurch erreicht man durchaus etwa 500.000 Euro Kosten für zwei Jahre Therapie. Wie das die Krankenkassen über die Beiträge der Versicherten bezahlen sollen, kann wohl derzeit niemand sagen. Es werden immer neue Medikamente dieser Art zugelassen und die verfügbaren Medikamente werden immer breitere Anwendung finden. Dies sprengt eindeutig das jetzige System der Krankenversicherung. 

Georg

----------


## LowRoad

*Abiraterone for Prostate Cancer Not Previously Treated with Hormone Therapy*

Abiraterone (Zytiga®) in der Behandlung von Prostatakrebs, der bisher nicht mit Testosteronentzug behandelt wurde.

Wer wurde eingeschlossen? Da gab es einmal Patienten die bei der Primärdiagnose eine metastasierte- und/oder Hochrisikoerkrankung zeigten, bei denen anzunehmen war, dass sie durch eine Operation nicht geheilt würden, zumindest dachte man so bei Studiendesign. Zumindest zwei der folgenden Kriterien musste erfüllt sein:

Stadium T3 oder T4Gleason Grad 8  10PSA bei Diagnose ≥40ng/nl 

Weitere Patienten wurden aus der Gruppe zuvor mit Operation oder Strahlentherapie gewonnen, die ein Rezidiv zeigten und folgende Eigenschaften aufwiesen:

PSA >4ng/ml und eine PSADT von <6 MonatenPSA > 20ng/mlRezidivierende Lymphknoten oder Fernmetastasen 


Characteristic
 ADT Alone (N = 957)
 Combination Therapy (N = 960)





Age at randomization  yr
 67 (62 to 72)
 67 (63 to 72)

PSA level before ADT  ng/ml
 56 (19 to 165)
 51 (19 to 158)





WHO performance status  no. (%)



0
 744 (78)
 745 (78)

1 or 2
 213 (22)
 215 (22)





Disease group  no. (%)



Newly diagnosed node-negative - nonmetastatic disease
 256 (27)
 253 (26)

Newly diagnosed node-positive - nonmetastatic disease
 187 (20)
 182 (19)

Newly diagnosed metastatic disease
 476 (50)
 465 (48)

Previously treated nonmetastatic disease
 12 (1)
 25 (3)

Previously treated metastatic disease
 26 (3)
 35 (4)





Gleason score  no. (%)



≤7
 223 (23)
 221 (23)

8 to 10
 721 (75)
 715 (74)

Unknown
 13 (1)
 24 (2)





Planned or current long-term ADT  no. (%)



LHRH-based
 943 (99)
 951 (99)





Radiotherapy planned  no. (%)?



No
 561 (59)
 564 (59)

Yes
 396 (41)
 396 (41)



50% der Studienteilnehmer hatten Fernmetastasen, 20% Lymphknotenmetastasen bei Erstdiagnose. Weitere 27% hatten zwar ungünstige pathologische Eigenschaften wie ein Gleason von 8-10 aber keine erkennbare Metastasierung. Für diese Patienten war eine begleitende Strahlentherapie verpflichtend, für die 20% mit primärem Lymphknotenbefall freiwillig. Die restlichen 4% der Studienpatienten kamen aus einer Vorbehandlung. Wegen der geringen Zahl, darf man diese Gruppe wohl nicht als maßgeblich betrachten, wir gehen also von ADT bei Primärdiagnose und Therapie aus.

Untersucht werden sollte letztendlich, ob die Patienten, die schon zu Beginn ihrer Testosteronentzugstherapie Abiraterone erhielten, statt erst bei Fortschreiten der Erkrankung (Kastrationsresistenz) unter einem einfachen Hormonentzug mit einem LHRH-Analogon, bzw. einem _GnRH_-Antagonisten, eine längere Überlebenszeit aufwiesen. Eine Verblindung ist relativ einfach, da die Patienten nicht direkt erkennen können, ob sie Abiraterone+Prednisone oder ein Placebo zu sich nehmen. 



Auffällig ist hier zweierlei. Erstens der große Gewinn an Lebenszeit bei metastasierten Pateinten, und der nur geringe Gewinn an Lebenszeit bei nicht metastasierten Patienten. Allerdings ist die Nachbeobachtungszeit zur Beurteilung der nicht metastasierten Patienten einfach noch zu kurz. Hier dürfen wir also gespannt auf die weiteren Daten der STAPEDE Studie warten.

Karim Fizazi, der die Studiendaten auf dem ASCO vorgetragen hatte, fasste seine Eindrücke wie folgt zusammen:




> Der Nutzen bei der frühen Anwendung von Abiraterone [Zytige®], den wir in dieser Studie gesehen haben, ist zumindest vergleichbar mit dem Nutzen einer frühen Docetaxel-Chemotherapie, der in früheren klinischen Studien beobachtet wurde, aber Abiraterone ist viel leichter zu tolerieren, wobei viele Patienten von keinerlei Nebenwirkungen berichten


* Medscape frage einige renommierte Ärzte nach ihrer Meinung*, beispielsweise Dr. Pal:




> Obwohl es schwierig ist, die vorhandenen Daten für die Chemotherapie und die Behandlung mit Abiraterone direkt zu vergleichen, erscheint es auf den ersten Blick, als ob der Nutzen in der Überlebenszeit, den wir mit Abiraterone gesehen haben, größer ist. Eine Chemotherapie bringt es mit sich, dass es zu signifikanten Nebenwirkungen wie Nervenschäden, Müdigkeit und Abnahme der Blutwerte, die oft sehr schwierig für Patienten zu behandeln sind, kommt. Abiraterone realisiert offensichtlich das das gleiche Ergebnis oder hat sogar mehr Effektivität gegen Prostatakrebs, mit weit weniger Nebenwirkungen.
> 
> Diese Daten sollten unsere Behandlungsmethode bei Prostatakrebs umgehend ändern, und Abiraterone zusammen mit einer konventioneller Hormontherapie sollte ein neuer Maßstab für die Behandlung von Männern mit hohem Risiko oder metastasierender Erkrankungen werden.


Natürlich wurde auch vor einem zu leichtfertigen Einsatz von Testosteronentzugsmedikamenten gewarnt, ebenso wie darauf hingewiesen, dass die krankheitsspezifische Überlebensrate immer noch nicht 100% beträgt, man also noch lange nicht am Ziel wäre.

----------


## uwes2403

Tja....solange Abi nicht billiger wird dürfte es wohl schwer sein, die Kassen von der Kostenübernahme zu überzeugen....

Grüße

----------


## Georg_

Abiraterone/Zytiga kostet einschließlich Prednison rund 50.000 Euro im Jahr.

----------


## LowRoad



----------


## Rudi61

> Eigentlich müssten also alle metastasierten Patienten, die mit einer ADT beginnen wollen automatisch die Ergänzung mit Docetaxel ODER Abiraterone angeboten bekommen. Eigentlich, denn ich fürchte die unvergleichbar hohen Kosten von Abiraterone wird das noch ein paar Jahre verzögern. Hoffen wir also mal, dass Abiraterone wirklich schon 2020 aus dem Patentschutz fällt, was ich eigentlich gedacht hatte. Zwischenzeitlich hat sich der Hersteller aber ein paar Tricks einfallen lassen um die Patentsituation zu strecken wir werden sehen.


J&J verliert Zytiga-Patent in den USA?
https://www.apotheke-adhoc.de/nachri...prostatakrebs/

Viele Grüße
Rudi

----------


## LowRoad

> J&J verliert Zytiga-Patent...


Das ist nicht neu und ein erstinstanzliches Urteil, was noch nicht rechtskräftig ist. Sollte es Bestand haben, wird Abiraterone(Zytiga®) wahrscheinlich noch dieses Jahr als Generika verfügbar sein, *in den USA  und nur dort*!!!

----------


## Vega Piet

Hallo! Weiß jemand, wo man den 4k Score Test durchführen lassen kann? 
LG Vega Piet

----------

